# moving money from uk to spain



## frank m (Nov 27, 2007)

hello,

me and my wife recently bought a property in Spain.

at the moment we are selling our house here in the UK and hopefully will be moving end of march.my question is really, once we sold our house here what the best way is to change the money into euros and getting the money into Spain without paying over the top charges etc?.One of the main worries we have is leaving a paper trail...can anybody give me some much needed advice?

Thanks

Frank Maas.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by a paper trail Frank, but the best way of transferring large lumps is by one of the currency exchange companies like HIFX or ITT Moneycorp. They give you commercial type rates.

For everyday transfers you can use something like Sun-Pay - Online Global Money Transfers made Easy who charge a one off fee of €10 on every transaction.

The € rate is not too good at the moment so hopefully it will be better by the time you move 

Be very careful about the bank you choose in Spain, as some charge a commission on money being paid into your account.

Also consider keeping a UK account for investments, as savings interest rates are higher in the UK than Spain. You just have to play that off against r/ex variances

Good luck



frank m said:


> hello,
> 
> me and my wife recently bought a property in Spain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

frank m said:


> hello,
> 
> me and my wife recently bought a property in Spain.
> 
> ...


Whats the paper trail worry ? Whatever you do will leave that , the only way to get away from that is to stuff cash in your case and carry it through . Even then you have to at some time bank it , mind you in Spain its very common to still use cash in fact if you offer to pay by card or something they look at you as if your poor . The bank manager at the SOL Bank told me its a daily thing people come in and draw cash to buy cars and all sorts ..


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Try a few FX companies, PM if you want a hand to do it.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Ps. What ever you do, you have to do it legally. 
You can not carry over a certain amount, I think is 12k sterling on you cash. You have to move money legally, otherwise there are money laundering concerns etc. 

And the question is why would you not do it correctly? Paper Trail or not, if it is legal money then you have no problems if it is not then, we would not be interested in assisting.
ie. we only deal in clean money.


----------

